# Old Garage, Toftrees, Norfolk. Dec 10



## Black Shuck (Dec 5, 2010)

Just after the impromptu explore at West Raynham, myself and Wagg 20 checked out what a first looked like a very small Derelict Cottage. To our suprise it was the remains of a very Old Fashioned Garage, complete with Tool Racks and Books etc. I can't really find any history on this place at all, so any info would be most welcome.


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 5, 2010)

Lovely looking house,damn shame its been let go.Love the old corner basin too


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Klemp. It was a typical North Norfolk Flint build. We reckoned this could have been disused for around 40 years based on the state of it and the numerous cobwebs.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 5, 2010)

Its had better days for sure.
I agree what a waste of a lovley property


SK


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, it certainly should have been lived in by now. It is in the middle of no where though!!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice one Shuhck, can almost smell the oil! 
I love they way that in it's day it would have been really organised with a place for everything. 
Love it!


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 6, 2010)

Cheers Urban, it was a kind of organised chaos. There were all sorts of Documents and Mechanical Books. It seems that the owner even did Agricultural Farm Machinery. Tractors and the like as there was a book about Tractor parts and Alternators etc! See you soon Buddy!!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 8, 2010)

What a fantastic find. Gorgeous looking cottage...it looks quite habitable from the outside in your pic, Shuck. 
Love the old shelving in the garage part.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 8, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> What a fantastic find. Gorgeous looking cottage...it looks quite habitable from the outside in your pic, Shuck.
> Love the old shelving in the garage part.



Thanks Foxy. I had known about this for a while, but never got round to it properly.


----------



## Potter (Dec 15, 2010)

Lovely old place.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Potter.


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 16, 2010)

Great find there BS


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Fred, I liked it a lot, it was just so bloody freezing cold.


----------



## biggerdigger (Dec 18, 2010)

I pass this cottage every other day, but have never stopped to look inside. Have you looked at the other abandoned block of the cottages further along the road?


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 19, 2010)

I have taken a quick look but the roof is caving in quite a bit. I didn't fancy getting trapped.


----------

